# New list of questions from your resident newbie



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I just went to my second local train show and it was great. Even though I am not at a time in my life where I'm ready to start my first serious layout, I had to buy a few things while I was there. 

I bought my first HO, DCC ready engine and put it on a display on my desk. It looks fantastic. It's an Athearn BNSF Dash 9-44CW.

1. My first basic question is, what is the primary differences between the Dash 9 and say an SD-70 model, in model form/real life? They look extremely similar.

2. The box says DCC Quick-Plug Equipped. I really don't know what to buy that plugs into this to make the sound work. If somebody could give me a link, that would be great. 

3. Does the equipment that plugs in on the locomotive itself have to match your power supply (or other equipment) or are they universal?

4. If I buy some more track, what controllers, decoders, etc. need to be purchased to run it and make the sound work as well?

5. At the show, I saw some guys that had a single length of track set up, with a dead-end at both ends, running engines back and forth.

Since I'm not able to build a complete layout at this time, I thought this would be an ideal step for me to take for right now. This would allow me to try some things hands on, and learn about wiring, landscaping, ballast etc..in advance, so I will have a better idea of what I'm doing when it's time. 

So let's say I get an 8 ft board, 12 inches wide. Let's keep things simple at first. Say I lay down a single length of track. What feeder wires need to go where to run an engine on this stretch of track? Then, what do the other ends go to? Can anybody recommend a good book that maybe breaks this down? 

After this, I might lay down a couple other lengths of track with some turn outs connecting them. Say I have 3 lengths of track now, side by side, connected by turn outs. Again, where would I need to connect wires to and what sizes? Remember, this would be all of them having dead ends on a board just connected by turn outs for experimenting purposes. I figure from here, I could practice landscaping techniques and other stuff as well. While also maybe acquiring some of the equipment I will need eventually anyway.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

you can use 16-22 gauge for feeders, I prefer 16..but they are slightly large and hare harder to hide. I also do not use flux, just electronics solder with silver works fine.

these feeders need to be soldered on the OUTSIDE of the rails...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw28jf8G7DY

turnouts come with a wiring diagram on the back...its 3 wires for the switch and 2 for the power on the remote...easy as pie once you see the diagram...


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I must have overwhelmed everyone! 

Well, I did some studying and answered 2,3,and 4 for myself. I'm going to order some of the basic books from Kalmbach on wiring and track layout very soon. Right now I'm loving the NCE power cab and I expect to own one before the year's out. 

I figured out that this engine does not have sound and I would have to buy a whole new DCC board with a speaker for around a hundred bucks and wire it in. Or I can get a 9 pin plug in, snap it in and run it DCC with lights as is, without sound.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want a book on track planning and how a real railroad works I hightly recomend Track Planning For Realistic Operation.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I thought I had welcomed you here already but it seems to have disappeared overnight!  Anyhow enjoy the forums and good luck getting your questions answered.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BUMP.......,


I know little about DCC, but there are some " experts" here that will gladly help you out. 


This is the first I have seen this thread.hwell: (some get away)


Can anyone help the man out?

The threads been bumped.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I somehow missed this one two. hope this helps some, I'm guessing you found all your answers already.
I bought my first HO, DCC ready engine and put it on a display on my desk. It looks fantastic. It's an Athearn BNSF Dash 9-44CW.

1. My first basic question is, what is the primary differences between the Dash 9 and say an SD-70 model, in model form/real life? They look extremely similar._The Dash is made my GE and the SD-70 by GM_

2. The box says DCC Quick-Plug Equipped. I really don't know what to buy that plugs into this to make the sound work. If somebody could give me a link, that would be great._As you have found there is no quick easy way to do sound. It is not hard but it does not fall under plug and play specifications_ 

3. Does the equipment that plugs in on the locomotive itself have to match your power supply (or other equipment) or are they universal? _Most of the major suppliers are compatible. If the NMRA list them, it should be safe. Always do a research on each decoder you plan on getting.http://nmra.org/standards/DCC/mfglinks.html_

4. If I buy some more track, what controllers, decoders, etc. need to be purchased to run it and make the sound work as well?_glad you got this one, this one is long_

5. At the show, I saw some guys that had a single length of track set up, with a dead-end at both ends, running engines back and forth._This is done with one power pack and one set of feeders. It can be either DC or DCC_


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK this is real confusing do we have double posts going on?
I know I answered this one one before???:sly:
Oh well,:dunno:
Stan nailed it!:thumbsup:
What your proposing to make is called a shelf layout, and/or end to end layout. I'm not much of a book person but I know there are books out there on this.
You might consider just asking the answers as they come along, there are a few of us on here and we all have some good advice to give, and someone's an expert at one area or another.
You will get faster answers and sometimes more objective answers if you ask them one at a time and each on the appropriate forum page. Like ask DCC questions on the DCC thread, not what your posting now is wrong or on the wrong thread, you just tend to get better and quicker answers if you break them up and put them in their subject listed page or thread!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well to late to help out on this one. I would be willing to help add the sound decoder in if you do not want to risk putting it in yourself.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Well to late to help out on this one. I would be willing to help add the sound decoder in if you do not want to risk putting it in yourself.


 Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll keep you in mind gc53 when I get to that point. I ordered some books like I said I was going to. It's always a good start for me. I've done a lot of searching on the internet but sometimes a book is still a better, more comprehensive option to me. There's a lot of garbage on the internet to comb through and sometimes I'd rather just have the book!

I hope to get a little more educated on this stuff so I can ask more advanced questions here down the road. It's never easy starting new hobbies from scratch.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

SRV1 = Stevie Ray Vaughan One ?


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

inxy said:


> SRV1 = Stevie Ray Vaughan One ?



Nope. We just happen to share the same initials.


----------

